# Easy question.



## Beedeezy (Mar 1, 2015)

Do SARM's raise testosterone levels?
Think of giving my guinea pig LGD-4033 and wonder if it will raise, lower, or even affect test levels. 
Thanks!


----------



## mickems (Mar 1, 2015)

someone correct me if I am wrong, but sarms like s4 may suppress test levels.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 1, 2015)

Most literature says in meaningful doses that it suppresses test levels.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 1, 2015)

That's what I had read one place but wasn't convinced with just reading it in one place.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, follow up if you know the answer. 
Is it detectable in blood work.
Also is 10mg a day meaningful with LGD-4033 or should I use something else at a different dose.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2015)

Best thing to do is to buy a Columbian red tailed boa to eat ur gay ass guinea pig


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 2, 2015)

Yaya, I think a better idea would be to invite your ass over to eat my boa.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 2, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Yaya, I think a better idea would be to invite your ass over to eat my boa.



haha gotcha b****


----------



## mickems (Mar 2, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Ok, follow up if you know the answer.
> Is it detectable in blood work.
> Also is 10mg a day meaningful with LGD-4033 or should I use something else at a different dose.



Beedeezy. here's a link.. it may or may not help.     http://www.ligand.com/upload/File/LGD4033_ICE_poster.pdf       I now see where you are going with your ?


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 2, 2015)

mickems said:


> Beedeezy. here's a link.. it may or may not help.     http://www.ligand.com/upload/File/LGD4033_ICE_poster.pdf       I now see where you are going with your ?



Very pertinent information thank you.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 2, 2015)

joliver said:


> Most literature says in meaningful doses that it suppresses test levels.



They are all suppressive!
I took Ostraine once ,during PCT when they first came on the scene. Def. did not recover as quick as I should.
Took 2 months after PCT to get everything leveled.


----------

